# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý nguồn viễn thông 48V-33A , 40A Flatpack và Delta

## mua2ban1

Thanh lý nguồn viễn thông 48V-33A , 40A Flatpack và Delta  ...hàng đã kiểm tra chạy tốt ... bán đồng giá 600K/em , ship toàn quốc không bao ship. Hình ảnh thật như hình dưới. 

liên hệ 0904.306833 - 0905.068393 - địa chỉ lấy hàng 35b ngõ 80 phố chợ khâm thiên (phố chợ khâm thiên tầm nhà 15-17 khâm thiên gần đầu lê duẩn)

----------

Nguyendung2.1982

----------


## racing boy

Con này có chơi dc que hàn 2 li ko chủ thớt

----------


## mua2ban1

> Con này có chơi dc que hàn 2 li ko chủ thớt


Bác hỏi thế thì em chịu !!!!

----------


## Ken

sao nó để 54v mà bác .

----------


## thuhanoi

> sao nó để 54v mà bác .


Chính xác áp ra của các loại này đều 53-54V cả

----------


## racing boy

lão kem có 2 con tương tự thế này hàn que 2 li cháy ầm ầm, hay ra phết

----------


## Ken

> Chính xác áp ra của các loại này đều 53-54V cả


Vậy tại sao ghi là 48v ?

----------


## mua2ban1

Vẫn còn các bác nhé !

----------


## Ken

> Vẫn còn các bác nhé !


Mình muốn đầu ra chuẩn 48v có được ko bạn ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình muốn đầu ra chuẩn 48v có được ko bạn ?


Mấy cái này nó điều chỉnh bằng phần mềm service nên không chỉnh được đâu

----------


## nkcantho

@Ken: Bộ nguồn này dùng sạc accu 48VDC nên ngõ ra của nó từ 52 đến 54V. Bác muốn chuẩn 48V mà sai số cỡ nào?

----------


## mua2ban1

Update ............. delta em chỉ còn 2 bộ thôi nhé !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ken

> @Ken: Bộ nguồn này dùng sạc accu 48VDC nên ngõ ra của nó từ 52 đến 54V. Bác muốn chuẩn 48V mà sai số cỡ nào?


Mình muốn sai số từ 45-48v.

----------


## mua2ban1

nguồn vẫn còn nhiều các bác nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy bác Ken cần nguồn 48VDC, nếu bác còn cần thì mình có nguồn 48VDC (có VR điều chỉnh từ 45V.....53V - chỉnh bao nhiêu tùy thích, hiện mình đặt ở 48V) I=16A dung chạy cho 4 bộ driver ngon lành

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác có nguồn 12V Ampe lớn không? em muốn mua để chạy cái súng bắn vít 12V

----------


## Ken

> Thấy bác Ken cần nguồn 48VDC, nếu bác còn cần thì mình có nguồn 48VDC (có VR điều chỉnh từ 45V.....53V - chỉnh bao nhiêu tùy thích, hiện mình đặt ở 48V) I=16A dung chạy cho 4 bộ driver ngon lành


bác cho cái hình đi , sđt luôn

----------


## tranhung123456

còn nguồn ko bác chủ thớt ơi

----------


## Thành Đức

bác chủ còn nguồn ko vậy bác

----------

Nguyendung2.1982

----------

